# Negative fresh cycle but positive frozen cycle success stories



## sherrie

Hello everyone

This is my first post so please be gentle with me. I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could give me some positive experiences relating to frozen embryo transfers.

I have just got a BFN from an ICSI cycle.







I had two good quality embryos put back (one grade A and one grade A/B). I have three frozen embies (1 x grade A and 2 x grade A/B) which I could use in a frozen cycle, however, my head is telling me that if the fresh cycle didn't work (when the best 2 embies have been put back in) then why would a frozen cycle work this time!

Has anyone got any experience where a fresh cycle has failed but the frozen cycle (using embryos from the same treatment cycle) has worked. The nurse at my clinic said that sometimes frozen works better than fresh as ladies are less stressed (as no egg collection operation) however I have had two BFPs previously from a fresh cycle (sadly one resulted in miscarriage but the other worked and I thank my lucky stars everyday that I have my little girl) so I know that the stress of egg collection etc hasn't stopped me from getting a BFP from a fresh cycle before.

I had a medicated frozen cycle after my miscarriage and sadly none of the three embryos survived the thaw so my confidence in frozen cycles is shattered as it is.

If anyone does have experience of a successful frozen cycle after a failed fresh cycle please could you let me know and also tell me if it was a medicated or unmedicated cycle. I would be interested to know if anyone has any thoughts on whether medicated or unmedicated frozen cycles are more successful than the other.

many thanks for your time and I apologise for the long post.

Sherrie x


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi sherrie, 

i am afraid I cant shed much light for you as i had 1st fresh IVF cycle in Dec 10 and got BFN but just on D/R injections for FET so i am hoping some thing good can come of it.  If you look on the FET April/may thread you can see how many people who have already tested have got BFP yeah   so i am sure you will have a good chance.  I believe i have a better chance than with the fresh as the lady after egg collection in dec i was really sick and ended up back in hospital on a drip and went home sat morning then had ET on Sunday morn, so i dont think my body was in the greatest state.

but sure many of the great ladies on here will give you there wonderful FET stories.

never give up hope and try to stay positive xx  

em xx


----------



## lulabell75

Hi Sherrie,

I had 4 fresh ICSI cycles, all BFN followed by FET BFP! Probably backing up the case for some women not being able to get BFP from fresh due to EC etc... I know I certainly believe that my body was dealing with so much pain after EC and Day2 ETs that it couldn't sustain new life. FET = no pain = BFP (hopefully will get it again this time too)

Mine was unmedicated as I was regular, same this time, though have hit a stumbling block on 1st scan yesterday being not far enough along.

Gd lk with what you decide to do. X

Lucy.


----------



## Han2275

Hiya,
Our second little miracle is a successful FET after a failed fresh cycle  . DP was adament that she didn't want to put her body through anymore drugs and the clinic were very supportive of this. So her cycle was monitored with a couple of scans to check for ovulation time, and the embryo was put in at the right time. We were devastated to be told at a 6 week scan that a miscarriage was probable but a scan only 24 hours later found a little heart beat, and that little man is most certainly on the go - walking, holding just one hand at 9 months!!! We're shattered  
All the best for your future treatment


----------



## sherrie

Thank you to all you lovely ladies who have replied.  I feel much better for reading your positive experiences and that a frozen cycle can work after a failed fresh.

If anyone else has any positive stories I would still love to hear them.

Lucy - I hope everything works out for you!  Fingers crossed!

Sherrie x


----------



## Jools847

Hello Sherrie.

I can happily say that after a failed ICSI I went on to have a BFP from a FET    I was Convinced that it would never work but like another lady said It could possible be due to putting your body through less stress of the EC. After DD was born I went onto have ICSI again and had anothe BFP so miracles do happen.
Wishing you all the luck in the world.
(strangely enough my DD had been put into 'team Chaucer' for her sports day.....Chaucer being the name of the hospital she was frozen at for a year !!!)Julie


----------



## nikki.ryder

Hi Sherrie

I had a fresh cycle of IVF and had two of the 'best' embryo's put back which ended in a BFN. I like you thought if you use your 'best' for fresh how on earth will FET work? We had 5 frozen embryos, 4 of the same quality and 1 slightly lower. For my first FET they thawed two of the best and the not as good one, I now have beautiful twin girls who will be one next week. I have just started my second FET using my last two embryo's, our consultant has told us that we are high risk of having twins again bearing in mind that the two on ice are the same quality as the last two which ended up with my twin girls..FET Really does work.

Good Luck hun

Nikki


----------



## sherrie

Thank you Nikki and Julie for sharing your stories.  

Julie - that is spooky about the whole 'Chaucer' thing!

Nikki - another set of twins possibly - how fantastic!  I'll be following your story.

I know I have to give the FET a chance just to know the outcoem otherwise I will always be saying 'what if' and there has to be a reason why we decided to freeze them in the first place!  It's just that after having a failed thaw earlier this year my confidence in it working (just to get past the thaw stage) is at rock bottom!  Also, I know I can get pregnant from fresh cycles (I have one beautiful daughter and sadly on my second fresh cycle I lost twins due to miscarriage) so I keep asking myself what was so different about this fresh cycle - I wasn't any more stressed than the other two fresh positive cycles.  Obviously my body just wasn't receptive to the embryos this time.

Thank you for sharing your stories with me and I'll let you know how I get on.  I have my follow up next month and we'll go from there.  Just wondering whether I need to give my body a rest for a while before I embark on what will be our final cycle.

Sherrie xxx


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Sherrie,

Just thought I would share my story..

We had a fresh ICSI cycle in Feb 2010 and had 2 frosties, we got a BFN    We paid for this cycle and then we came to the top of the NHS waiting list so decided to hang onto the frosties and have another fresh go. We managed to get 2 blasts but again BFN.

We went back to our frosties in Feb this year and I am now almost 14 weeks pregnant. I truely believe my body couldnt cope with the drugs and EC on a fresh cycle and although I did a medicated FET it wasnt anywhere near as tough on my body as the 2 fresh goes.

I hope this helps you and good luck on your journey

xxx


----------



## sherrie

Thank you Amz2006 for sharing your positive story!  

Congratulations too.  I hope your scan at 16 weeks goes well!

Sherrie  xxx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Hi Sherrie

Im in a similar mindset to you at the moment.  We had our first failed fresh cycle ending with a BFN a couple of weeks ago and we have our consultation on friday...hoping to start FET in June.

Its refreshing to see so many positive FET stories though and its keeping me going

Keep in touch and   we all get those much desreved BFPs from our frosties
xxx


----------



## zbw2010

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread, I'm new to this and it's really encouraging to see i'm not alone! 

Sherrie, I guess I am in a similar place to you in as much that we also had a fresh cycle last year which resulted in a ^BPP^ only to be followed by a heartbreaking M/MC at 13wks. We also only have two frosties left which are of a similar quality to those we but back A/B's.

My review meeting is booked at Nurture June 15th so hopefully will start DR in July and fingers crossed me and DH can start our much longed for family.

Nikki and Han2275 its lovely to hear such positive stories it really does give me hope!



Zoey xx


----------



## sherrie

Ruby - good luck with your review appointment tomorrow.  I'll be following your news closely and will keep everything crossed that you get that BFP from your frozen cycle.

Zoey - I am so sorry to read about your miscarriage.  Good luck with your review appointment on 15th June and I'll be watching for your good news too.  

I've got my review appointment next month so will see what the consultant says and go from there. One thing I do want to ask him about is whether my lining wasn't thick enough although it met the required criteria for EC - my period after my BFN was so light compared to my natural cycle that I do wonder if my lining wasn't thick enough for implantation. I'll keep you all posted as to how I get on.

Thanks everyone for sharing your stories and good luck to everyone else going through treatment!

Sherrie


----------



## zbw2010

Nikki - I read on another thread that pineapple and brazil nuts are supposed to be good for increasing endometrial lining, I didn't know that. Maybe you have also already read this but if not one to try I guess. xx

Ruby - I will be thinking positive thoughts for you tomorrow xx

I will look forward to getting to know you all better over the coming months and fingers crossed we will all get the little miracles that keep us putting our bodies through it all!! 

Zoey xx


----------



## zbw2010

Sorry I meant to type Sherrie rather than Nikke - I'm still learning how to drive this thing! Sorry I will get better xx


----------



## Daisy38

Hi Ladies,


I'm 34 wks pg with a baby girl due to FET after fresh cycle didn't work, so I know that it does work.  It just depends on the quality....if they make the thaw and are good quality there is defo a chance that it may work......it is hard to believe that a frozen cycle can work after a failed fresh cycle but in can 

Daisy xx


----------



## Rubyruby78

Daisy thats so refreshing to hear - you're keeping   coming our way!!

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies - will let you know how I get on! Am   that he'll let me start next month (currently about day 15 of first cycle after getting BFN)

xxxxx


----------



## Tiggy

Hi Sherrie

Just thought I'd share my story with you.  I had a failed fresh IVF attempt, it all went perfectly, I had lots of eggs and nearly all of them fertilised, they put back 2 perfect grade embies.  But it all resulted in a BFN.  When it came to FET I was convinced it wouldn't work and I was doing it to get it over and done with before moving onto another fresh cycle.  I tried 2 months to do natural FET but my body wasn't playing so I converted to a medicated cycle. I downregged, had bled and was ready to go when I suddently started bleeding for no apparent reason so I had to downreg longer, the first day I started taking the tablets I developed a sickness bug and threw up for 4 days solid so had to delay the tablets and carry on down-regging, and my lining took absolutely ages to thicken up.  It felt like everything was going wrong.  And then I got a BFP.  My little frostie is now a 19 month old boy who sneezed wheatabix all over my work clothes this morning!!  

Good luck to everyone

Tiggy xx


----------



## Linsley27

Bookmarking

Got my bfn on a fresh cycle DE medicated. One 3 day 7 cell frosty waiting for us to wake up. Our last chance as I don't want to put my friend through the donation process again.

Good luck ladies 

Lou xx


----------



## Biriyani

Hi there!

Thought I'd add my story too.  I had two fresh IVF cycles, both BFN.  With the second I was lucky enough to freeze 13 embryos (10 day 3, 3 day 5).  I then had an unmedicated FET in January this year and got a BFP!!  I'm now almost 20 weeks and still can't believe it.  I just felt like I was able to kid myself that this was a much more "normal" way to get pregnant - without all the drugs (obviously freezing embryos, defrosting them and shoving them inside you wouldn't be classed as "normal" by everyone, but my goalposts must have shifted!).

Forgot to say - I had pretty much given up all hope of it ever working and just decided that between January and the summer we would use up all the frozen ones, then give up and move on.  

Anyway, once I was pg I felt like anyone else who'd just found out they were pg, whereas after a fresh cycle I could almost hear my ovaries jangling as I walked along!

Good luck, anyway xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Our fresh cycle was a bfn
We have done two fets, both successful

Good luck!


----------



## babyjoy

its good to hear so many successful fet stories, had a bfn from our first cylce on sunday, findin it extremly hard to deal with, as with a lot of u the cycle was perfect,  have to wait three months to start our fet, i am devastated amd cant stop crying


----------



## sherrie

Thank you to everyone who have posted their positive stories!

I am still a bit apprehensive about it all but you've got to be in it to win it as they say so I am certain now we will go for it and just see what happens.  I don't want any regrets and look back one day and wish we had gone for it!

Zoey - I've always drank pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and brazil nuts on all my cycles - worked twice for me but alas not this time!

Babyjoy - thinking of you at this difficult time.  Take time out - the pain and heartache does get easier!  I am sure in three months time when you can begin your FET cycle you will be feeling much better and positive about everything again - good luck!  I'll be looking out for your news!

Thanks everyone once again - it really means a lot to me that so many people have shared their positive stories!

Sherrie xx


----------



## Praying4asibling

Hi,

Can anyone help me? I have just had a failed fresh cycle (cycle 2) we have got one frozen embryo and my DH and I are wondering if the wait is any less if we go for a frozen cycle.  Do we have to do it with drugs or can we just do it in my natural cycle.  If we go for another fresh cycle (possibly my last attempt at a fresh as firstly finanace and secondly my age and thirldy the fact that the last 2 cycle I have not produced many eggs!) we know we will need to wait till at least September/October as Oxford like you to wait 3 cycles.

I would really appreciate any advise as DH and I are going round in circles trying to decide which way to turn.

Many thanks ladies
xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Thank you so much everyone for posting these. I am now on the 2ww of our FET after our failed fresh cycle in December. We are unexplained and just assumed ivf would work for us and when it didnt I gave up as I thought if the fresh did not work the frozen wouldnt but you have all given me hope xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

Hi Smile and be happy, 

you sound very similar to me, i am on 2ww of FET after fresh cycle not working on Dec and we are unexplained too.  I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get a lovely BFP at the end 

Emxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Good luck Em xxx
I am freaking out about NK cells at the minute! I always get like a burning pain in my uterus in the second half of my cycle and now it is happening again so I can't help but think it is a bad sign. I know I should be relaxing but it is hard not to think of reasons why it has not been working when you are unexplained isnt it! I am on low dose steroids this time but only 10mg. I really want the nk cells tested if this does not work. Wish I could be more hopeful...I need to read more positive stories I think xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

I know how you feel it is very hard to be positive all the time but try to see the unexplained as a good thing, so many ladies who have so many problems find that FET works so there is absolutely no reason why it cant work for us.  You body is also a very strange and i have read many times that the first signs of pregnancy are so similar to early PG signs so the symptoms you feel dont necessarily mean bad news they could mean your little embies are snuggling in.  sending lots of positive thoughts you way      .  When is you OTD

loads of love Em xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Thanks Em xxx Have you read a lot of positive FET stories for women who are unexplained? I had bad ohss in my first cycle and was in hospital for 6 days. the doctor said it did not affect the outcome but I can't imagine how I could have managed to get pregnant when I was so sick! I am only 3 days past transfer today so the pains cannot be implantation, and they actually started the day before transfer. I am not testing until 23rd so ages to wait yet! xxxx


----------



## Em Mac17

I have read a fair few stories of successes, so i am feeling hopeful this time.  If you were so ill last time then i dont think your body would have been in any fit state to fall PG, I ended up back in hospital after EC just for the night on a drip as was violently sick, got out of hospital then had ET the next day so i feel like i didnt really have much chance at all.  This time the focus seems to be more on my body being ready for ET and I have 2 embies this time so I feel that my chances are so much higher.  

Are you doing anything extra, I am having 5 brazil nuts a day a pint of whole milk and section of pineapple (inc core) for the first 5 days after ET also am keeping feet warm (good for circulation).  I will try anything if it helps.

I cant believe the timings, I had ET on Monday this week and also test on 23rd spooky eh!!!

the 2ww proper plays with your mind but try to keep your spirits up (easier said than done)   

Em xxxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Wooaahh we are so similar! I have done everything this cycle...I had lining issues so tried everything to get it up. It ended up being 7.6mm 5 days before transfer and the nurse said I had been on estrogen so long I should just go for it and that it would be past 8mm by transfer. I never found out but at least the lining looked as it should. I did accupuncture, raspberry leaf tea, brazils, pineapple, maca powder, hot water bottle, socks all night! Now I am past transfer I am still doing the pineapple and the brazils (yukky brazils!) I am taking low dose aspirin as the nurse said to try it (clotting issues in my family, I have not been tested) and steroids. I have had accupuncture before and after transfer and go again next week. She showed me an accupressure point on my head to press so I have been doing that as well! I feel like a crazy woman to be honest but I will try anything. It is so nice to talk to someone who understands, especially as you are unexplained like me, thanks for replying xxx I am lounging on the sofa feeling like a slob so I may take the dog for a short walk soon. Thanks again Em xxx


----------



## Em Mac17

I had acupuncture to this time and I go for regular reiki anyway which calms me down and keeps me sane.  I am also led on sofa debating whether to get up and dressed, am off work this week but back next week which will take my mind of things hopefully (well maybe a little).  take it easy and taking dog for a nice slow walk sounds a good idea.  One other i have heard is have something orange in colour round your tummy as it is the chakra/fertility colour in that area hence the reason i have an orange blanket round me permanently!!!  could always try a duster tucked down your knickers hehe (the things we do!!1)

There is another thread on here under FET, called a long name ....support appreciated ?? I am the first of 6 of us to have Et this week the rest in next few days, think I may be the only one unexplained but we will all be 2ww together and testing round same time so come and join us everyone so lovely.
Em xxxx


----------

